

Is Growth Hacking = Lean Marketing? - dfriedmn
http://mattangriffel.tumblr.com/post/30934404832/is-growth-hacking-lean-marketing

======
mattangriffel
This one goes out to everyone who thinks "growth hacking" is just a bullshit
term.

